# Cebu .. Shooting



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Be careful folks.

A simple tease ends up in a dead body 

German killed, Frenchman, Indian wounded in shooting incident in Cebu | Inquirer Global Nation


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

There was an armed guard and he ran, not the first time, I'm sure it was over a woman or girl friend, I think this actually happened at a McD's.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

ecureilx said:


> Be careful folks.
> 
> A simple tease ends up in a dead body
> 
> German killed, Frenchman, Indian wounded in shooting incident in Cebu | Inquirer Global Nation


They love foreigners here. Envy


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

I read this story early this morning and while it gets our attention, it's just one of those things and being in the wrong place at the wrong time.

Granted, it's bad. But to put in into perspective, how many shooting related deaths were there say last month in Los Angeles, Chicago, New York, or even in other countries.
Regardless, it is still a lot safer here..


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Yet another reason not to be out late when every1 has been drinking.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm in by dark usually which seems to prevent 90% of the problems....cheaper to drink at home anyway lol


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

Suspect in shooting of 3 foreigners in Cebu falls | Inquirer Global Nation


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

I quit going out after dark but it seems that even if this might reduce the chances of a violent encounter or confrontation, it certainly will not eliminate them because this particular incident was inside of a McDonalds restaurant with witnesses, a CCTV camera and a guard and the assailants were not deterred in the slightest! If evil people want to cause trouble, they will. A clear case of being in the wrong place at the wrong time. Be safe out there people...


----------



## fuji0001 (May 5, 2014)

Jet Lag said:


> I read this story early this morning and while it gets our attention, it's just one of those things and being in the wrong place at the wrong time.
> 
> Granted, it's bad. But to put in into perspective, how many shooting related deaths were there say last month in Los Angeles, Chicago, New York, or even in other countries.
> Regardless, it is still a lot safer here..


Yep, I still live in Los ANgeles and nothing good comes of being out at 4am . Many areas in any major city in the USA are no go zones in my book


----------



## dalamar (Sep 1, 2012)

Is Cebu more dangerous than London for example? If you are fairly carefull, don't drink, live in a gated subdivision, etc... Are there real dangers Cebu? (That you won't find in a western city)


----------



## colemanlee (Nov 17, 2014)

dalamar said:


> Is Cebu more dangerous than London for example? If you are fairly carefull, don't drink, live in a gated subdivision, etc... Are there real dangers Cebu? (That you won't find in a western city)


In my opinion, its no different here than anywhere else Ive been, I feel safer here than I would at night in many citys in the US and other countries. The problem here is the language barrier just as it would be in any other country where you did not speak the language..
The same cautions apply that would be prudent in any major city...especially any third world country...


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

dalamar said:


> Is Cebu more dangerous than London for example? If you are fairly carefull, don't drink, live in a gated subdivision, etc... Are there real dangers Cebu? (That you won't find in a western city)


I would say far more dangerous than London. You don't need to lock yourself away in London. I wouldn't consider any European city particularly dangerous.


----------



## fuji0001 (May 5, 2014)

When you guys refer to a city being relatively safe or not are you referring to indiscriminate crime against locals or targeted crime against foreigners ?? Or better said are foreigners at greater risk per capita?


----------

